# jako by sis počítal myšlenky



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, 
nerozumím té větě:
Vypadáš, jako by sis počítal myšlenky
Co to znamená?

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Já tomu taky nerozumím.  Buď ten člověk vypadá zamyšleně, nebo je to nějaká ironická poznámka, která je bez kontextu nesrozumitelná. 

Možná to ostatním něco říká.


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, možná vypadá zamyšleně. Důležité je, že to není žadný obyčejný výraz.
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Mh, možná vypadá zamyšleně. Důležité je, že to není žadný obyčejný výraz.
> Děkuju moc


Obyčejný - ordinario, semplice
Obvyklý - comune


----------



## winpoj

Já bych si dokonce dovolil zpochybnit, že se jedná o výraz. Myslím, že výrazem se obvykle rozumí spíše slovo nebo slovní spojení. Tady bych asi řekl, že to není obvyklý obrat.

Kromě toho mělo být v prvním příspěvku řečeno:

Nerozumím TÉTO větě.

Snad to pomůže při dalším vybrušování Vaší jistě již pěkné češtiny.


----------



## .Lola.

Možná by to chtělo kontext.  Rozhodně jsem tenhle obrat nikdy neslyšela. Takhle bez kontextu bych taky tipovala, že to znamená, že ten člověk vypadá zamyšleně, zaraženě, možná i trochu hloupě. Čeká se od něj reakce, odpověď a on jen stojí, mlčí a kouká.
Ale je to jen odhad.


----------

